# The Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour; A Rookie Writer Fondly (Kinda) Remembers.



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2014)

By Ted Bergman

"When elevator the doors open at CBS Television City, there are only two people inside; Carol Burnett and Groucho Marx. I manage to gushingly introduce myself as a brand new writer on The Smothers Brothers Comedy Hour. Carol politely congratulates me, and then Groucho shakes my hand, says, “Nice to meet you, Ted. You know, you’re much shorter in person.”  The elevator only goes up two floors, but I’m already in heaven.  Two days ago, this was only a dream. Literally".

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/...ers-comedy-hour-a-rookie-writer-s-remembrance


----------



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2014)

I used to look forward to their weekly show. "Mom always liked you best."


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's something to look at....Happy 1988!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2014)

Fun time there. Enjoyed.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2014)

One of my favorites ... loved this!!   (old-age Tommy)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2014)

WOW!  Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 13, 2014)

*ACID FLASHBACKS WITH THE SMOTHERS BROTHERS – These Guys Had Some Great Music*

http://groundsforappeal.ihookitup.c...hese-guys-had-some-great-music-on-prime-time/\


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

I sure do remember them.  I accidentally came across some excerpts from their old shows on youtube the other evening, and had a great time watching them!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

Are they both still alive??  lol!!   OF course I remember them..  They were a hoot!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Are they both still alive??  lol!!   OF course I remember them..  They were a hoot!




Both alive  ..  http://www.deadoraliveinfo.com/dead.nsf/snames-nf/Smothers+Tom


----------



## Rainee (Sep 19, 2014)

That was just great .. not ever heard of them both but loved watching this also the yoyo man . how good he was, thanks for sharing..


----------

